# M Coupe: bike rack solution?



## TR6 (Aug 23, 2004)

I have a 99 M coupe that I'd like to have the ability to carry a mountain bike on. I did a search on this site and found a reference to a Thule 753 rack, but not a specific mention of using it as a bike rack on an M coupe. If anyone out there with an M Coupe has a bike rack mounted one way or another on your car, please share the information with me. Is the Thule 753 rack that fits 3 series cars the best solution? I see only three alternatives: 1) roof rack (Thule?) using the BMW mounts, 2) strap on trunk rack, or 3) receiver hitch rack (I don't like the idea of adding a receiver hitch on the car). -thanks in advance


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

The 753 Thule towers are fully adjustable so if you have the factory threaded holes in your rain gutters that would be the easiest way to go. I use them on my M3 and the first time around, I just kept adjusting the width of the towers until I got them exact. Then bolted on the bike trays and now I can place and remove it all as one unit. I would not suggest putting a trunk mount rack on, no matter how well designed, they still make marks on your car. If you want to go the hitch mount, I have used a shop here in Houston several times that has made me custom receivers, two of them that were vertical, hidden up under the bumper. In fact, I have a rack I would part with cheap that was modified for my last car, an Audi TT. I once posted pictures of my custom 330I hitch on roadfly, they might still be there, or I can email you some pictures from home later.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Definitely use the BMW roof mounts...best way to go. Seems like the BMW brand rack makes less wind noise than others as well. Check with Vaheh at Crevier BMW parts department and ask for internet discount rate. (you may need to use the R0adfly word for the discount).


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

Here's a couple of your options.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

I don't see any mention of racking options after perusing the M coupe owners manual in the owner's circle, nor does Thule (or Yakima, either) have a roof rack option for this car in their configurator. It looks like you're limited to a trunk or a hitch rack.

edit: I was wrong, a "roof-mounted luggage rack" is mentioned in the owners manual, but there is no mention of attachment details unlike the 3er manual.


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

If the Mcoupe has holes tapped in the rain gutters like 3's do, then he can use the Thule. The towers are infinitely adjustable for width, etc. Does the Mcoupe have the threaded holes?


----------



## TR6 (Aug 23, 2004)

Yes, the M coupe does have the tapped holes in the rain gutters. Therefore, it looks like the Thule should work. -thanks


----------



## reidconti (Jun 21, 2005)

Reviving an ancient thread... so do the 753 towers work? They're $150 cheaper than the BMW parts -- 180 versus 330. But maybe if I found the right BMW dealer at least I could come in under 300..


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

reidconti said:


> Reviving an ancient thread... so do the 753 towers work? They're $150 cheaper than the BMW parts -- 180 versus 330. But maybe if I found the right BMW dealer at least I could come in under 300..


Reid, if I go to Oz, mine will be for sale. I'll bring the rear set with me this Saturday and we can see if they fit.


----------



## RedBread (Jan 3, 2003)

reidconti said:


> Reviving an ancient thread... so do the 753 towers work? They're $150 cheaper than the BMW parts -- 180 versus 330. But maybe if I found the right BMW dealer at least I could come in under 300..


I have a set of 753's on my car right now, with two bike trays and a couple of wheel carriers. They work great. Note that you do have to lengthen the channel in the underside of the rear rail, where the towers slide in, to allow them to be narrower than a 3er or 5er roof. The front works with the towers slid all the way in, but the rear needs a couple of centimeters added to the channels on each side. It's an easy job with a Dremel, a hand file or a grinding wheel.

I used to have pictures of the process, but left them on the ex's computer. I could always shoot some after pics if you'd like. There have also been a few for sale as people have (foolishly) sold their Z3 Coupes.

One other note, the Thule rack sits about an inch lower than the OEM one (which oddly, is also made by Thule and even uses the same towers). It's just that the crossbars are much taller on the OE rack. Therefore the Thule one should be quieter and effect mileage just a little less. Mine is relatively quiet without the wheel carriers on, but with the bike trays. It still only take about two minutes to completely remove it though, so it's not really an issue.


----------

